# Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar



## Wallace666 (10. Juni 2010)

*Günstige Guf Rute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Der Titel sagt wohl alles.
Habe jetzt ewig gelesen und gesucht und werde einfach nicht schlau.
Ich weiß nur soviel das ich kaum eine Empfehlung für eine Rute unterhalb 100€ gefunden habe. Es muss doch auch günstigere brauchbare Ruten geben.Sollte zum Zanderangeln in mäßiger Strömung mit 8-15cm Gummis geeignet sein, Länge 2,4m bis max. 2,7m

Habe da so ein paar gesehen, z.Bsp:

DAM Phyton Power Tip 20-50 g 
DAM Super Natural 60
DAM Quick Stick Power Tip 40-90 g
Balzer Diabolo V Spin 75
QUANTUM - Hypercast Pro Tour Spin
BERKLEY CHERRYWOOD SPIN 40-80g
SHIMANO Catana BX 240H 20-50g
Spro Hot Precision Spin

Also, würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal Empfehlungen im Bereich bis <50€ hättet (und bitte nicht ne Diskussion das nur Ruten >100€ was taugen, es muss doch auch was erschwingliches geben).


----------



## Hannes94 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Hey ho,
also das mit den teurenRuten stimmt schon . Aber trotzdem sind die Mittelklasse Ruten gut .  Also ich kann dir die SHIMANO Catana empfehlen  ich habe sie selbst gefischt und sie ist völlig ausreichend , allerdings hatte ich sie  im WG 10-30 und die hällt locker nen 90er Hecht aus .
mfg Hannes


----------



## weserwaller (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Wenn Du interesse hast, ich würde eine Uli Bayer Jigolo abgeben.


----------



## FisherMan66 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> ....die SHIMANO Catana empfehlen  ich habe sie selbst gefischt und ..... allerdings hatte ich sie  im WG 10-30 und die hällt locker nen 90er Hecht aus .
> mfg Hannes



10-30g WG ist zum Gufieren auf Zander ja wohl eher suboptimal.
Auch ne Stippe hält nen 90er Hecht aus.

Das mit den Rutenvorschlägen ist so ne Sache - bei vielen ist auch der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens 

Bei allen Vorschlägen, die in die Richtung von 200 EUR gehen, muss man sich so langsam an den Kopf fassen. Für das Geld, evtl. nen wenig mehr kann man richtig geile Ruten selbst bauen, evtl. sogar bauen lassen.

Maximal 100 - 120 € für ne "Stangen"-Rute ist ok.
Schau Dich doch mal in den Sonderangebotslisten der großen Versender um.
Alles, was letztes oder vorletztes Jahr gut war, ist dieses Jahr nicht schlecht.

Für Gufi-Angeln würde ich zu Ruten mit bis zu 80g WG tendieren.

Gute Ruten für schmale Kasse:

- einige SPRO - Henk Simonz
- Ultimate
- WFT Jigolo aus der aktuellen Gerlinger Angebotsliste
- sehr schick und gut auch die Mosella Mantikor Nakama

einfach mal schauen und nicht verrückt machen lassen.
Das beste ist immer, die Rute vorher zu begrabbeln.

-> da war wohl einer schneller mit der Jigolo <-


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Ich kann nur sagen, dass die Cherrywood nicht so besonders ist.

Meine Empfehlung für dein Anliegen wäre die Yad Sagato 2,70 20-60g. Sehr schneller IM8 Carbon Blank, super Verarbeitung, gute Beringung. Ich persönlich finde die besser als die Speedmaster, nur dass eben nicht Shimano draufsteht (was sollen denn da die anderen Angler von mir denken... |uhoh
Gibt's bei Askari für 63€...


----------



## angelpfeife (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Eins kann ich dir sagen, die Shimano Catana ist zu wabblig zum gufiiren.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal die Berkley Pulse Spin in 2.40m und 50gr oder alternativ dazu die Mitchell Elite Spin mit den selben Angaben anschauen. Leider sind 20cm Gufis dafür zu groß, aber eine Rute für 8cm und 20cm Gufis wirste sicher nicht finden.


----------



## FisherMan66 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Guf Rute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Also, würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal Empfehlungen im Bereich bis <50€ hättet (und bitte nicht ne Diskussion das nur Ruten >100€ was taugen, es muss doch auch was erschwingliches geben).



Für < 50 € wird schwer, da mußt Du lange die Sonderangebotslisten rauf und runter blättern, dann kannst Du da Glück haben. 

Hab bei so ner Aktion mal ne SPRO Innotec in 2,4m u. 885g WG für 25,- geschossen - nen wenig schwer, aber Saugeil für Gummi vom Boot aus.

Für bis um die 80 € wirst Du eher fündig werden. Da lassen sich schon gute Vorjahresmodelle schießen.

Dem TE über mir muß ich da Recht geben, auch Yad baut sehr viel gute Rute für kleines Geld.


----------



## Wallace666 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Freut mich das sich doch noch einige bereit erklären mir zu helfen. Bis 20cm war auch etwas hoch gegriffen, eher 8-15cm. 

Die  Berkley Pulse Spin fällt doch eindeutig aus meinem Suchkriterium, im 100€ Bereich würde ich schon was finden...

Also die YAD Sagato sieht schonmal interessant aus (obwohl sie das Budget übersteigt). Die Cherrywood und Catana vergess ich dann mal.... noch mehr Ideen, bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Printenjäger (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Heyho, 

fische die von dir genannte QUANTUM - Hypercast Pro Tour Spin in 2,70m mit einem Wg bis 50g. 

Zum Einsatz kommt sie hauptsächlich am Rhein auf Zander in Verbindung mit einer BlackArc mit Wobblern und GuFi. GuFi bis 15cm + ~25g Jigs sind kein Problem und lassen sich noch gut führen und Werfen.

Bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit. Ziemlich Robust gebaut, schöner Griff, Gewicht ist auch ok. Nicht zu schnell aber auch nicht zu langsam. 

Machste nix verkehrt mit der Rute #6


----------



## Wallace666 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Hatte jetzt noch ne Pezon & Michel - Redoutable Bass 240 MH 40-70gr in der Hand. Kann mir jemand was dazu sgen, fühlte sich recht gut an, nur ob die zum gufieren taugt?


----------



## Wallace666 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Da ja irgendwie keiner mehr ne Idee hat, kristallisiert sich heraus das ich das Budget erhöhen muss (70€).

Bin dann bei folgenden vier hängen geblieben:

*Quantum Hypercast Pro Tour Spin* 2,70m, 0-70g

*Prologic Savage Gear Boner* 2,58, 20-60g

*YAD SAGATO EXCELLENT SPINNING* 2,70m, 20-60g

*WFT U.B. Jigolo* 2,70m, 10- 60g (eigentlich zu teuer)

Das wird ne schwere Entscheidung... bin am verzweifeln da ich keine Möglichkeit habe die Ruten zu testen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Von den vorgeschlagenen ganz eindeutig die Boner.

Hatte ich selbst und kann sie guten Gewissens empfehlen.#6

#h#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Hier steht noch was dazu:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=134113&highlight=Boner

Wenn du alle Beiträge durchsuchst findest du noch mehr drüber . . .

#h#h#h


----------



## Algon (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Mein Tipp wäre.....

Daiwa Powermesh HeavySpin
http://www.gerlinger.de/sonderliste/s110

Daiwa Tornado-X Gummifisch
http://www.gerlinger.de/sonderliste/s114

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Die Tornado kenne ich nicht, aber die Powermesh wäre mir zu weich in der Spitze zum Gufieren.

Dagegen ist die Boner ein Brett.

#h#h#h


----------



## Algon (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Tornado kenne ich nicht, aber die Powermesh wäre mir zu weich in der Spitze zum Gufieren.
> 
> Dagegen ist die Boner ein Brett.
> 
> #h#h#h


 
ich finde die Powermesh eig. recht steif, kenne die Boner aber nicht. 

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Wallace666 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Daiwa Tornado-X Gummifisch hört sich auch gut an, allerdings wiegt die fast 100gr mehr als die Boner und is zudem noch teuerer, dann könnte ich auch die Jigolo nehmen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> Daiwa Tornado-X Gummifisch hört sich auch gut an, allerdings wiegt die *fast 100gr mehr* als die Boner und is zudem noch teuerer, dann könnte ich auch die Jigolo nehmen.




Das wäre für mich ein KO Kriterium.

Die Jigolo kenn ich nicht . . .

#h#h#h


----------



## Algon (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> Daiwa Tornado-X Gummifisch hört sich auch gut an, allerdings wiegt die fast 100gr mehr als die Boner und is zudem noch teuerer, dann könnte ich auch die Jigolo nehmen.


 
auha, ne Gummifischrute mit 169g |kopfkrat
Ok.


MfG Algon


----------



## angelpfeife (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Algon schrieb:


> ich finde die Powermesh eig. recht steif, kenne die Boner aber nicht.
> 
> #h
> MfG Algon


Ich hab die Powermesh in der 60gr Variante. Die is viel zu weich zum Jiggen und ich glaube nicht dass die Aktion bei der Heavy von Grund auf anders ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ich hab die Powermesh in der 60gr Variante. Die is viel zu weich zum Jiggen und ich glaube nicht dass die Aktion bei der Heavy von Grund auf anders ist.




#6#6

Genau das meine ich.


#h#h#h


----------



## Algon (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ich hab die Powermesh in der 60gr Variante. Die is viel zu weich zum Jiggen und ich glaube nicht dass die Aktion bei der Heavy von Grund auf anders ist.


 
hehe, das war nur ein Tipp, muß jeder selber wissen, keine Ahnung wie die 3,00m 60g von der Aktion her ist.|rolleyes
Gibt es die Boner auch über WG 60g, habe keine gefunden.

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Nö gibbet nicht.

#h#h#h


----------



## Algon (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö gibbet nicht.
> 
> #h#h#h


 
pöööö, Spielzeug.

:q
MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Algon schrieb:


> pöööö, Spielzeug.
> 
> :q
> MfG Algon




Das haste dir aber so gedacht . . .:vik:. 
Von der WG Angabe auf die Leistungsfähigkeit zu schliessen, funktioniert nicht wirklich.




#h#h#h


----------



## BlueMarlin (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Ich werfe mal noch eine in die Runde: J.C. TS2 Spin 
Hab sie vor ein paar Wochen in der Hand gehabt, stramm und schnell wie ich finde, hat mir ganz gut gefallen. Biegt sich unter Belastung meiner Meinung nach aber nicht ganz so gut durch. Ich habe mir deswegen die Berkley ThunderBone geholt, hat 80€ gekostet (Ausverkauf soweit ich weiß), wäre also auch noch in deinem Preisrahmen. Ruf am Besten mal an und frag ob sie noch welche haben, wenn sie dich interessiert. 
http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ind...=168RU8013&Name=J.C. TS II Spin&Hersteller=JC


----------



## Algon (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das haste dir aber so gedacht . . .:vik:.
> Von der WG Angabe auf die Leistungsfähigkeit zu schliessen, funktioniert nicht wirklich.
> 
> #h#h#h


 
ja ich weiß, kann ich mir bei einer Rute mit 169g nicht vorstellen. Muß ich mal sehen ob ich die mal irgendwo begrabbeln kann.


MfG Algon


----------



## Wallace666 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Ist auch die Frage ob 169g stimmt .... ist immer sone Sache mit den Angaben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Also schön leicht ist sie allemal. 

Gewogen habe ich sie aber nicht.

#h#h#h


----------



## BlueMarlin (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Berichte doch mal wenn du dich entschieden hast!


----------



## surfer93 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?products_id=32558

Die Rute ist was fürn kleinen Geldbeutel und mahcte auf mich einen Super ersten Eindruck. EIn Kumpel von mir hat sie sich letztens gekauft (in 270cm und 7-28gr WG) zum Barschangeln udn leichten Hecht- und Zanderangeln. Ich fische auch so eine weiche Rute auf Zander, wobei mir diese noch ein Tick besser gefällt, da sie wirklich shcön hart ist! Und gibts ja auch mit 20-60Gramm
Die Version von meinem Kumpel war bei uns im Laden aber eindeutig billiger....Ich meine die lag zwischen 30 und 35€.
Am besten ab in nen Laden mit großer Auswahl, beraten lassen udn das kaufen, was dir am besten gefällt

Gruß Tim


----------



## ragbar (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

die boner hatte ich auch mal in der hand und hätte sie beinah gekauft,wenn ich nicht schon soviele ruten hätte|supergri.

ich muß auch sagen,top preis leistungsverhältnis,und durch die steifigkeit eindeutig besser als die anderen kandidaten.

empfehlen würde ich auch noch die sportex black stream in wg 20-60gr,wenn man die unter 100 euro mal im angebot bekommen kann.

sind auch vernunftige ringe drauf,genau wie bei der boner.

die günstigen daiwasachen kann man vergessen,jedenfalls,wenns ums gummiangeln geht.

noch ein tip,fällt mir gerade ein: ron thompson flexide manie 20-60g.
von der normalen ausführung(eben nicht die manie,die speziell für gummi und drachkosystem gedacht ist) hab ich 4 stück in unterschiedlichen längen und bin begeistert.

einige modelle dieser serie mauserten sich sogar zu lieblingsruten  obwohl bei mir auch wesentlich teurere ruten vorhanden sind.

grüße
erik

ne superrute


----------



## powerpauer (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Spro Henk Simonsz  Softbait Ruten 

auch die einstig Serie ist zum gufien bestens geeignet.


----------



## schadstoff (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Guf Rute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> Der Titel sagt wohl alles.
> Habe jetzt ewig gelesen und gesucht und werde einfach nicht schlau.
> Ich weiß nur soviel das ich kaum eine Empfehlung für eine Rute unterhalb 100€ gefunden habe. Es muss doch auch günstigere brauchbare Ruten geben.Sollte zum Zanderangeln in mäßiger Strömung mit 8-15cm Gummis geeignet sein, Länge 2,4m bis max. 2,7m
> 
> ...




DAM Super natural ist doch ne Telerute ....

diese hab ich auch gefischt aber bin nicht wirklich zufrieden da sie zum Gufieren mmn. noch zu weich ist dazu muss man sagen das diese rute im untersten Preisegment  ~35 euro dann doch wieder hervorsticht.



Da ich nun aber selber öfters im Jahr ne Reiserute benötige hab ich und selber nicht soviel an Geld habe habe ich mich auch intensiv umgesehen und hab den für mich absoluten Preisleistungknüller im Billigeren bereich entdeckt.
mit rund 50~ Euro bietet die Mitchell Privileg eine sehr Gute spitzenaktion mit reichlich Paroli im Blank.
Zudem ist sie mmn. echt Edel verarbeitet und Optisch ein hingucker.
Kann ich somit also nur empfehlen.


lg johannes


----------



## kaizr (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Cormoran Carb O Star 20-60g WG in 2,70 m

Die überlebt selbst dicke Dorsche bei extremer Strömung und es ist möglich 70g zu werfen.

Auf Zander zum gufieren ebenfalls super geeignet.

kostet 25-35 €


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> Da ja irgendwie keiner mehr ne Idee hat, kristallisiert sich heraus das ich das Budget erhöhen muss (70€).
> 
> Bin dann bei folgenden vier hängen geblieben:
> 
> ...



Zur Unterstützung: Die Yad ist die Speedmaster für kleines Geld. Habe mal Speedmaster XH und Sagato zum Vergleich gefischt: Ich empfand die Yad als straffer und schneller, bei gleicher Feinfühligkeit.


----------



## zesch (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Boner oder Shimano Forcemaster Mort Manie

sind beide gut + günstig

Die Forcemaster ist ein Besen, tolle gemacht mit dem Rollenhalter wo der Daumen auf dem Blank fühlt....(bis 100 Gr. Wurfgewicht...) Die Rute ist tauglich in starker Strömung

Die Boner ist für "leichteres" Fischen eher geeignet 

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Die Forcemaster ist der totale Schwabbelstock...


----------



## angelpfeife (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Die Forcemaster ist der totale Schwabbelstock...


Auch die Mort Manie? Ich hab immer gedacht die wären richtig hart, hatte sie aber noch nie in der Hand. Die normalen, das sind richtige Schwabbelstöcke.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



			
				angelpfeife schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Mort Manie? Ich hab immer gedacht die wären richtig hart, hatte sie aber noch nie in der Hand. Die normalen, dass sind richtige Schwabbelstöcke.



Sorry, ich meinte die Normalen. Mort Manie kenne ich nicht.:m


----------



## Wallace666 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



kaizr schrieb:


> Cormoran Carb O Star 20-60g WG in 2,70 m
> 
> Auf Zander zum gufieren ebenfalls super geeignet.
> 
> kostet 25-35 €



Die hatte ich in der Hand und kam mir zu kopflastig vor.

Momentan bin ich soweit das es vermutlich die Boner wird, falls ich die noch irgendwo finde (falls jemand nen Tipp hat, wär ich dankbar). Andernfalls wohl die Sagato.


----------



## schorle (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Wegen der Boner kannst du da mal nachfragen, http://www.angeljoe.de/angelruten/steckruten/prologic-savage-gear-boner-20-60-g--2460.html  , da habe ich meine her und war mit der Kaufabwicklung sehr zufrieden.


----------



## zanderjäger91 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Servus Boardies!
da ich im moment auch auf der Suche nach einer GuFi Rute bin brauch ich da mal eure Hilfe. Kann mir jemand eine gute Shimano Rute bis zu 60€ zum gummifischen empfehlen? Hauptsächlich wird sie am MLK und an diversen Vereinsseen zum Einsatz kommen, mit Gummis von 8-15 cm. Ich hatte erst die Forcemaster AX oder BX 2.7m WG 14-40Gr in Aussicht, aber da Aalround-Spinner bereits sagte es seien totale Schwabbelstöcke werd ich mir wohl eine andere suchen. Gilt das denn für die beiden Modelle?
Wie siehts denn mit der Shimano Alivio BX 2.7m WG 14-40Gr aus?
Wofür steht überhaupt das BX und AX?;+
Und was meint ihr welche Rolle ist besser, die Shimano Solstace 2500 FI oder die Shimano Seido 2500FA?

Gruß Marcel #h


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



zanderjäger91 schrieb:


> Servus Boardies!
> da ich im moment auch auf der Suche nach einer GuFi Rute bin brauch ich da mal eure Hilfe. Kann mir jemand eine gute Shimano Rute bis zu 60€ zum gummifischen empfehlen? Hauptsächlich wird sie am MLK und an diversen Vereinsseen zum Einsatz kommen, mit Gummis von 8-15 cm. Ich hatte erst die Forcemaster AX oder BX 2.7m WG 14-40Gr in Aussicht, aber da Aalround-Spinner bereits sagte es seien totale Schwabbelstöcke werd ich mir wohl eine andere suchen. Gilt das denn für die beiden Modelle?
> Wie siehts denn mit der Shimano Alivio BX 2.7m WG 14-40Gr aus?



Warum muss es denn unbedingt Shimano sein? |kopfkrat Das Logo kannste ja auch auf anderes Gerät kleben, wenn's sein muss...|supergri


----------



## zanderjäger91 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Hehe ja ne es muss nicht unbedingt Shimano sein aber es wär mir halt am liebsten, ich bin da irgwie drauf hängengeblieben|supergri
Was könntest du mir denn aus eigener Erfahrung fü eine Rute empfehlen, die in das Budget passt?


----------



## powerpauer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Schau dir die Daiwa Exceler spining Serie an 

für das Geld Hammer Ruten -kosten 50-70 nach modell.

Gruß P.


----------



## Wallace666 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

@zanderjäger91
Is genau der Preisrahmen den ich gesetzt hatte, siehst ja hier im Thread das es scheinbat nicht soviele sinnvolle Alternativen gibt.
Und nur weil diverse Marken nicht so "toll" klingen wie Shimano, heißt das nicht das die keine guten Ruten bauen können. 
Markenfetischismus ist meist hinderlich.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> Und nur weil diverse Marken nicht so "toll" klingen wie Shimano, heißt das nicht das die keine guten Ruten bauen können.
> Markenfetischismus ist meist hinderlich.



Richtig!

Bei Shimanski habe ich noch keine gute Spinnrute für 60€ entdeckt. Da musst schon noch min. 40€ drauflegen, sonst kriegst auch meist nur mittelmäßige Massenware aus China.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Hi

Zu den Shimano-Ruten kann ich nur sagen, dass es, meiner Meinung nach, im Spinn-Bereich keine brauchbare Rute unter 100 € gibt. 
Hatte damals das Glück, für 99 € ne Speedmaster 2,70, 20-50g zu schießen. Diese benutze ich als Allround-Spinnrute.
Als reine Gummirute find ich die allerdings auch schon ein bischen weich. Ist allerdings ein guter Kompromiss. 
Sehr überrascht bin ich von der YAD. Hatte die jetzt schon ein paar mal in der Hand, und muss sagen: Für das Geld echt top.  Vor allem: Schön straff.

Die Powermesh habe ich auch in 50-100g Wurfgewicht. Ist soweit ok, allerdings zum Gummifischen ungeeignet, weil viel zu weich, und somit zu langsam. Habe die meistens zum Schleppen von großen Wobblern mit im Boot. Allerdings ist mir neulich der Spitzenring abgebrochen, so daß sie jetzt rund 5 cm kürzer ist.
Mein Cousin hat ein paar Euros mehr angelegt und sich die Uli Beyer Baitjigger in XH geholt. Das ist in meinen Augen die zur Zeit beste, noch bezahlbare Gummifischrute von der Stange. 

... oder selber bauen (lassen)...


Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Wallace666 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Pratfall-Bob schrieb:


> Hi
> Mein Cousin hat ein paar Euros mehr angelegt und sich die Uli Beyer Baitjigger in XH geholt. Das ist in meinen Augen die zur Zeit beste, noch bezahlbare Gummifischrute von der Stange.
> 
> ... oder selber bauen (lassen)...


Tut mir leid, aber genau darum ging es in diesem Thread nicht. 
Für 150€ aufwärts findet jeder was brauchbares, das wissen wir. Hier ging es darum was es im unteren Preissegment brauchbares gibt. Aber irgendwie beschleicht mich hier im Board immer wieder das Gefühl das nur hochpreisige Ausrüstung gelobt und empfohlen wird, obwohl es Alternativen gibt. Ist nur die Frage wieviele der (Jung)angler sich das leisten können oder wieviele es sich leisten wollen (da sie zum Beispiel nicht für jede Angelart nen 4-stelligen Betrag ausgeben möchten).


----------



## zanderjäger91 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

ich hab nun noch etwas herumrecherchiert und bin von folgenden 3 Ruten sehr angetan.*
*
-Daiwa EXCELER 2,7m 20- 60 g*
*-Prologic Savage Gear Boner 2,58m 20- 60 g*
*-Yad Sagato Excellent 2,7m 20-60 g

es schaut sehr danach aus als würde die Boner vom Preis/Leistungsverhältniss am überzeugensten sein. Was meint ihr? Und kann mir jemand noch eine gute Spinnrolle bis zu 60€ empfehlen? 
Und es muss auch keine Shimano sein|supergri


----------



## FehmarnAngler (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage wieviele der (Jung)angler sich das leisten können oder wieviele es sich leisten wollen (da sie zum Beispiel nicht für jede Angelart nen 4-stelligen Betrag ausgeben möchten).


 
Ich kann mir sowas leisten, wenn ich will. Laut meiner Freunde gebe ich zu viel fürs Angeln aus, allerdings kann ich mit einem neuen Handy und neuen Spielen, Konsolen, usw. weniger anfangen als mit einer neuen Rute. Ich bin nebenbei kein verwöhntes Kind, dass unendlich viel Geld bekommt. Mein Taschengeld ist ziemlich durchschnittlich, nebenbei verdiene ich mir durch Gartenarbeit in der Nachbarschaft noch etwas.  

Und für jede Angelart muss man natürlich nicht unendlich viel ausgeben, macht auch wenig Sinn. Wenn man sich auf irgendwas eher spezialisiert macht sowas Sinn, sonst nicht.



Sorry fürs OT.... 


Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, schau dir unbedingt mal Ruten von Hart und Iridium an, da sind für deutlich unter 100€ sehr straffe und sogar ziemlich schlanke Ruten bei, ich glaube eine davon war die Metallix Serie oder so ähnlich.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Wallace666 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

@Zanderjäger

Irgendwoher kenn ich die Auswahl :q

Scheint als würden wir bei der gleichen Rute hängenbleiben.


----------



## Litti (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



zanderjäger91 schrieb:


> ich hab nun noch etwas herumrecherchiert und bin von folgenden 3 Ruten sehr angetan.
> 
> -Daiwa EXCELER 2,7m 20- 60 g
> -Prologic Savage Gear Boner 2,58m 20- 60 g
> ...


 
Als Rolle würde ich dir die "Spro Red Arc 10400" empfehlen! Die Rolle ist fast noch wichtiger als die Rute selber! Kostenpunkt um die 80,- €


----------



## Algon (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



zanderjäger91 schrieb:


> -Daiwa EXCELER 2,7m 20- 60 g*
> -Prologic Savage Gear Boner 2,58m 20- 60 g
> *-Yad Sagato Excellent 2,7m 20-60 g


habe mir mal auf Andi´s (Professor Tinca) Anregung, mal die *"Prologic Savage Gear Boner 2,58m 20- 60g"* bestellt, und ich muß sagen, er hat recht. Schöne Steife Rute in einer Top Verarbeitung. Der Rollenhalter ist super, die Rolle kann nach vorne und hinten verschoben werden. Als Rolle habe ich einer Abu C804 dran, die nicht nur optisch super zur Rute passt. Die C804 gibt es leider kaum noch, deshalb würde ich dir die Abu C704LX bei Gerlinger (ca80€) empfehlen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Ich darf mal kurz, ja?:m




Algon schrieb:


> habe mir mal auf Andi´s (Professor Tinca) Anregung, mal die *"Prologic Savage Gear Boner 2,58m 20- 60g"* bestellt, und ich muß sagen, *er hat recht*. Schöne Steife Rute in einer Top Verarbeitung. Der Rollenhalter ist super, die Rolle kann nach vorne und hinten verschoben werden. Als Rolle habe ich einer Abu C804 dran, die nicht nur optisch super zur Rute passt. Die C804 gibt es leider kaum noch, deshalb würde ich dir die Abu C704LX bei Gerlinger (ca80€) empfehlen.
> 
> MfG Algon




|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Algon (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

tzzzzzzz. jetzt reitet er auch noch drauf rum.


MfG Algon


----------



## Wallerschreck (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

In der Preisklasse um die 70€ müsste man doch auch an ne Sänger Iron Claw Damokles kommen wenn man die Augen nach nem Angebot aufhält. Ist ein schickes Rütchen das ich selbst lang gefischt habe.

Für die Preisklasse hat die einen echt guten Blank der auch die fürs GuFi angeln nötige Härte mitbringt. 
Die Sensibilität ist auch überdurchschnittlich.
Beim Drillen im Nahbereich merkt man dann aber eben das es eine <100€ Rute ist da fehlt einfach die Geschwindigkeit um z.B. die Kopfstöße vom Zander noch abzufedern. 
Aber irgendeinen Tod muss man sterben entweder mehr ausgeben oder mehr Schwächen in Kauf nehmen und einen besseren Mittelweg als die Damokles hab ich bisher noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## zanderjäger91 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



> Als Rolle würde ich dir die "Spro Red Arc 10400" empfehlen! Die Rolle  ist fast noch wichtiger als die Rute selber! Kostenpunkt um die 80,- €





> Als Rolle habe ich einer Abu C804 dran, die nicht nur optisch super zur  Rute passt. Die C804 gibt es leider kaum noch, deshalb würde ich dir  die Abu C704LX bei Gerlinger (ca80€) empfehlen.


Als Rolle hätte ich eher an die Penn Sargus SG 2000 oder 3000 gedacht. Kostenpunkt liegt bei 50-60€. Kann ich mir die mit ruhigem Gewissen kaufen oder gibts für das Geld etwas besseres?
Ahja die Rolle soll vorraussichtlich mit der Tuf Line XP
 ø 0,20mm bespult werden. Da müsste die 2000er doch völlig ausreichen, oder doch besser zur 3000er greifen?


----------



## Algon (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



zanderjäger91 schrieb:


> Als Rolle hätte ich eher an die Penn Sargus SG 2000 oder 3000 gedacht. Kostenpunkt liegt bei 50-60€. Kann ich mir die mit ruhigem Gewissen kaufen oder gibts für das Geld etwas besseres?


ist auch ok, nicht mein Fall aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Für das Geld (50-60€) bekommst Du nichts besseres.

MfG Algon


----------



## Wallace666 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

@Wallerschreck
Die Sänger sollte man in der Preisklasse bekommen, richtig. Aber ob die dann wirklich besser ist???


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> @Wallerschreck
> Die Sänger sollte man in der Preisklasse bekommen, richtig. Aber ob die dann wirklich besser ist???




Nö besser nicht.:m

Seit der Neuauflage der Damokles, ist die Beliebtheit selbiger stark gesunken.

Mag an den Gerüchten um die Verwendung neuer/schlechterer Blanks liegen.

Frag mal die SuFu, vielleicht findest du was.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## DerSimon (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Super Thread! Hat mir wirklich weitergeholfen da auch ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rute zum Gufi fischen bin. Werde mir wohl deswegen auch eine Boner zulegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Schreib dann hinreher auch deine Eindrücke/Erfahrungen hier rein. Das hilft dem nächsten der die SuFu  benutzt.#6


#h#h#h


----------



## Kärnten Angler (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Verzeiht mir falls die Frage jetzt blöd klingt, aber ist die Boner auch in stehenden Gewässern gleichermaßen einsetzbar? Oder ist sie dafür zu straff. Man bedenke, dass meist mit 5-10g Köpfen an 12-16cm Gummis gefischt wird. (ich zumindest)

Vielleicht könntet ihr meine Zweifel zerstreuen :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Also 5gr. Köppe an 12er Gummi ist die Untergrenze. Da federt so gut wie nix.

10gr. an 16er Gummi ist OK.

#h#h#h


----------



## DerSimon (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Werde ich machen. Soll in Kombination mit einer 3.000er Technium gefischt werden. Was haltet ihr von der Kombi zum fischen am Rhein?


----------



## barschben (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Ich fische eine daiwa exceler 10-40gr2,40 (schafft nich ganz 40 gr),is zugegebener maßen meine erste spinnrute.
also ich find die sehr geil ,sehr straff,sehr schnelle aktion,
kostet 50 euronen.aber wie gesagt hab keinen vergleich zu anderen spinnruten,weils ja meine erste und :qbisjetzt:q
einzige ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



DerSimon schrieb:


> Werde ich machen. Soll in Kombination mit einer 3.000er Technium gefischt werden. Was haltet ihr von der Kombi zum fischen am Rhein?




Gut, gut . . 

Viel Erfolg.#6


#h#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



barschben schrieb:


> Ich fische eine daiwa exceler 10-40gr2,40 (schafft nich ganz 40 gr),is zugegebener maßen meine erste spinnrute.
> also ich find die sehr geil ,sehr straff,sehr schnelle aktion,
> kostet 50 euronen.aber wie gesagt hab keinen vergleich zu anderen spinnruten,weils ja meine erste und :qbisjetzt:q
> einzige ist.




Mit zunehmender Erfahrung werden die Ansprüche an die Spinnrute spezieller.

Das geht soweit, dass in der selben WG-Klasse mehrere hast und trotzdem noch nicht 100%ig zufrieden bist . . .|rolleyes

Solange dir deine Peitsche reicht, ist doch alles gut.


#h#h#h


----------



## Algon (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Solange dir deine Peitsche reicht, ist doch alles gut.


erzähl das mal meinen Frauen!

Edit: oh falsches Forum|rotwerden


MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



Algon schrieb:


> erzähl das mal meinen *Frauen*!
> 
> Edit: oh falsches Forum|rotwerden
> 
> ...




Reicht doch schon wenn ich das erzähle.:q:q:q

Huch, auch falsches Forum . . .

Binschonwech . . .
#h#h#h


----------



## der_raubfisch (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Hallo,

ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach der richtigen Gummifischrute. Hier mal mein aktueller Bestand, um ein Bild von meinem Rutenspektrum zu bekommen:

Leicht: Shimano Technium 5-20gr, 2,7m; Rolle Shimano Sedona 1000FH

Zander:  

1) Balzer Magna Spin 60 (30-60gr), 2,4m; Shimano Stradic 2500 GTM RB
2) Daiwa Tornado Z 15-50gr, 2,75m; Shimano Symetre 4000FG

Zwischending Hecht/Zander:

Balzer Magna Magic Spin 70 (20-70gr, 2,7m); Shimano Symetre 4000FG


Womit ich nicht glücklich bin ist die Daiwa Tornado Z, weil mit der kein ermüdungsfreies Angeln möglich ist (Handgelenk tut nach einer gewissen zeit weh), ist einfach zu schwer.
Dann habe ich mir vor 2 Wochen auf einer Messe die Balzer Magna Magic Spin 70 geholt. Die ist mir nicht präzise genug.


Habt ihr Tipps, wie ich evtl. die beiden Ruten durch eine neue ersetzen kann?


Zum Einsatzort: Ich angle hauptsächlich am Twistesee. Ködergröße 8 bis 16cm an 10 bis 20gr Jigköpfen. Die Rute sollte aber auch mal die Weser durchhalten oder einen großen Shad sicher führen.

Angler am Twistesee empfahlen mir die Speedmaster XH, was mir aber etwas zu teuer ist.

Vielen Dank und MfG.


----------



## Blueplay76 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*



der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Womit ich nicht glücklich bin ist die Daiwa Tornado Z, weil mit der kein ermüdungsfreies Angeln möglich ist (Handgelenk tut nach einer gewissen zeit weh), ist einfach zu schwer.
> Dann habe ich mir vor 2 Wochen auf einer Messe die Balzer Magna Magic Spin 70 geholt. Die ist mir nicht präzise genug.
> 
> 
> ...



Um die 100 € kann ich dir die Greys GRXi empfehlen 2,75m 30-65 gramm fische ich auch am Rhein. Wobei 16cm und 20 Grammkopf wirklich absolute Obergrenze ist. ich würde den optimalen Einsatzbereich bei 10-12cm  +14-18er Kopf "ansiedeln". Zusätzlich gibt es bei Registrierung das Gimmick einer 30 jährigen Garantie. Natürlich auf Verschleiß, aber immerhin.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

" *Günstige Guf Rute die 397te " 

steht doch bestimmt in den 396 davor ... |kopfkrat :m 
*


----------



## Eric1987 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

naja find ne exage dann schon besser als die sargus

außerdem ist die uli beyer wft ne super gufistande...
fische sie selbst

und für kleines geld zu haben...


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Prologic Savage Gear Boner noch bekommen kann? Kann keinen Shop finden der die Rute anbietet.

MfG André


----------



## Glatzado (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Stimmt, die Rute ist nicht mehr zu finden. Schade, ich hätte sie mir auch gern gekauft. Ist die Rute wirklich vom Markt verschwunden? Gibts einen Nachfolger?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Günstige Gufirute die 397te - was ist brauchbar*

Gibbet nicht mehr. Nachfolger auch nicht, aber Alternativen.

Mitchell Elite 2,68 (-60gr.), Elite 2,38 (-50gr.), Berkley Pulse (-50gr.) und Berkley Thunderbone(habe eine in den Kleinanzeigen).

|wavey:


----------

